# CACTUS CLASSIC 2008



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WHO IS GOING TO THE CLASSIC THIS YEAR MAYBE I CAN FINALLY MEET SOME OF YOU.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: I'LL BE THIER WITH CHR1S619 AND THE CREW OF M.C.B.A.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

COOL!!!!!! IM GOING TO TRY AND BRING THE ORANGE TRUCK IM WORKING ON!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY BRO THANX FOR POSTING UP THE FLYER,I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE, I HAVE A TABLE IN THE SWAPMEET AREA,AND POPS (OKIEE AL FROM MERCED) WILL ALSO BE THERE HE HAS 4 TABLES, HE IS BRINGING SOME GOODIES AND I'LL BE BRINGING ALOT OF STUFF AS WELL,SO BRING YOUR CA$H ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

P.S. THIS MIGHT BE THE LAST YEAR OF THE SHOW,BECUSE THE PEEPS PUTTING IT ON NEED TO FIND A NEW LOCATION,IF NO NEW LOCATION IS FOUND THERE WILL BE NO MORE CACTUS CLASSIC SHOWS!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I hope to be there.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Where is it gonna be at? Is there a flyer.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ITS AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE HOMIE....


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Nov 11 2008, 09:15 PM~12130650
> *Where is it gonna be at? Is there a flyer.
> *


I see the flyer now, dam dial up!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster+Nov 11 2008, 03:44 AM~12122023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! WE WILL SEE YOU ALL THIER AND WE WILL HAVE A GREAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 11 2008, 09:22 PM~12130752
> *WOW!! WE WILL SEE YOU ALL THIER AND WE WILL HAVE A GREAT TIME :biggrin:
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

I WILL BE THERE


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 11 2008, 11:05 PM~12131438
> *I WILL BE THERE
> *


 :biggrin: KOOL BRO!! HOPEFULLY WE WILL HAVE A CLUB MEETING THIER!! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Nov 11 2008, 08:16 PM~12130671
> *I see the flyer now, dam dial up!!
> *


They still make dial up? that's like saying "i made myself a cassette"...j/k, i don't even have internet, i have to use my parents' computer.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 11 2008, 09:01 PM~12130474
> *I hope to be there.
> *


 x2 :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

thats awesome im heading over to throw on a 12in record.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Biggs talking about having a BBQ during the long ass judging since the park is right outside the center.....anyone interested post up what u think and what u want to bring and hit Biggs up....


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IS THIS JUST FOR MCBA MEMBERS OR CAN ANYONE ATTEND...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 12 2008, 05:18 AM~12133410
> *IS THIS JUST FOR MCBA MEMBERS OR CAN ANYONE ATTEND...
> *


The show is for everyone bro. The Bar-B-Q was gonna be put together by M.C.B.A members but not finalized yet. U r welcome if it does happen.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Carne asada and tortillas homie


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Good Idea fellas keep this list going and put down what your gonna bring. As far as me Im cool with anyone who contributes to attend the bbq but its up to the homies to finalize the decision  



1.(Lowridermodels) Carne asada and tortillas homie

2.(BigDeee) Some drinks,cups,plates 1 box of Hot LINKS 

3.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 12 2008, 04:49 PM~12138118
> *Good Idea fellas keep this list going and put down what your gonna bring. As far as me Im cool with anyone who contributes to attend the bbq but its up to the homies to finalize the decision
> 1.(Lowridermodels) Carne asada and tortillas homie
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 12 2008, 04:49 PM~12138118
> *Good Idea fellas keep this list going and put down what your gonna bring. As far as me Im cool with anyone who contributes to attend the bbq but its up to the homies to finalize the decision
> 1.(Lowridermodels) Carne asada and tortillas homie
> 
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im in FLORIDA


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

im bringing 3 pounds of hot dogs with buns as well so theres enough for all the homies there!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

wish i could go but my car is fucking up
it shuts off and i need to do alot of work to it just to get it road worthy
damn it :angry:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 13 2008, 09:20 PM~12151747
> *wish i could go but my car is fucking up
> it shuts off and i need to do alot of work to it just to get it road worthy
> damn it :angry:
> *


No Excuses.....find another ride...have grandma take you....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 17 2008, 07:07 AM~12178677
> *No Excuses.....find another ride...have grandma take you....
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :rofl: u tell'em mike d!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Nov 17 2008, 09:07 AM~12178677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! AND WEAR YOUR WHITE HOODIE TOO!!!HAHAHAH


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 17 2008, 10:59 AM~12179997
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :rofl: u tell'em mike d!
> *


Seriously though...this is why the sport is dying and hardly any shows are out there, no support.....we gotta especially support the ones that are somewhat local.........


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 17 2008, 12:05 PM~12180643
> *Seriously though...this is why the sport is dying and hardly any shows are out there, no support.....we gotta especially support the ones that are somewhat local.........
> *



*YEAH BY BUILDING MORE MODELS!* :uh: :uh: 












:biggrin: :biggrin: GET TO WORK!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 17 2008, 01:03 PM~12181148
> *YEAH BY BUILDING MORE MODELS!  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: GET TO WORK!
> *


How about GO TO WORK..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 17 2008, 01:05 PM~12181165
> *How about GO TO WORK.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: I wish my doc would release me! :angry: :angry: My Pockets are hurting over here!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 17 2008, 12:10 PM~12181214
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: I wish my doc would release me!  :angry:  :angry: My Pockets are hurting over here!
> *


Figueroa is only a few steps away. Go on out there and shake what ur mama gave ya! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

LOL....how's that caddy coming along....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 17 2008, 12:14 PM~12181242
> *LOL....how's that caddy coming along....
> *


Done. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

PICS?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 17 2008, 12:15 PM~12181257
> *PICS?
> *


 :no:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Better hide it...that way undead doesn't build one to drive to the show before the weekend....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 17 2008, 01:13 PM~12181234
> *Figueroa is only a few steps away. Go on out there and shake what ur mama gave ya! :biggrin:
> *



I DONT TAKE WIC! or any FOOD STAMPS! :angry: plus im local nobody wanna pay for this! Thats why i got gotta get this cute little disco bunny Over HERE! Hey mike u still need that Wheel???


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I got the wheel.....Disco bunny huh?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 17 2008, 12:16 PM~12181279
> *I DONT TAKE WIC! or any FOOD STAMPS!  :angry: plus im local nobody wanna pay for this! Thats why i got gotta get this cute little disco bunny Over HERE! Hey mike u still need that Wheel???
> *


Hey get ur own! That one's mines! :angry: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 17 2008, 01:17 PM~12181287
> *I got the wheel.....Disco bunny huh?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Disco Bunny=White Boy AKA *YOU!!!!!*


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

U got to market urself a little better than this Dennis.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I see I gotta try harder like you MARCUS!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 17 2008, 12:29 PM~12181386
> *I see I gotta try harder like you MARCUS!
> 
> 
> ...


Im all up on that thang boi! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Where'd the snow bunny go? Back to the little cubicle i guess.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yall r funny as hell


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Go get on a train and do some work.....I'm right here.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey guys i just got word today that pops(okiee al cummings) will not be attending this show becuse he has some major issues going on and will be going through a prostate surgery early wednesday morning, let all KEEP HIM IN YOUR PRAYERS! i am going to try to go get his product from him and sell it"TRY" no promises!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 17 2008, 01:29 PM~12181386
> *I see I gotta try harder like you MARCUS!
> 
> 
> ...



SMALLZ??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Nov 17 2008, 02:29 PM~12181386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAKER SAY "UUUUHHHHHH NANA-NANA!!!"


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

GOT TO BACK OUT OF THE CLASSIC SORY FOR ALL OF YOU WHO WANTED TO MEET ME.... I JUST GOT MY APPENDIX OUT 2 DAYS AGO JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL A FEW HOURS AGO ILL HAVE PICS TOMARROW TO GROSS ALL OF YOU OUT... THE PAIN SUCKS ASS.....ALL THIS PAIN FOR A APPENDIX THAT YOU DONT EVEN NEED... SOMBODY PLEASE TAKE PICTURES FOR ME......


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 19 2008, 03:24 AM~12198916
> *GOT TO BACK OUT OF THE CLASSIC SORY FOR ALL OF YOU WHO WANTED TO MEET ME.... I JUST GOT MY APPENDIX OUT 2 DAYS AGO JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL A FEW HOURS AGO ILL HAVE PICS TOMARROW TO GROSS ALL OF YOU OUT... THE PAIN SUCKS ASS.....ALL THIS PAIN FOR A APPENDIX THAT YOU DONT EVEN NEED... SOMBODY PLEASE TAKE PICTURES FOR ME......
> *


 :0 DAMN HOMIE THAT SUCKS!!!! IM SURE THE'LL BE LOTS OF PICS TAKEN


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAM BRO!! HOPE YOU GET BETTER BROTHER!! WE GOT IT FOR YOU BRA!! CHR1S619 AND I WILL SHOOT THE SHOW FOR YOU ASWELL AS AVERYONE ELSE  I'LL TRY TO SHOOT SOME VIDEO CLIPS TOO


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 19 2008, 02:24 AM~12198916
> *GOT TO BACK OUT OF THE CLASSIC SORY FOR ALL OF YOU WHO WANTED TO MEET ME.... I JUST GOT MY APPENDIX OUT 2 DAYS AGO JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL A FEW HOURS AGO ILL HAVE PICS TOMARROW TO GROSS ALL OF YOU OUT... THE PAIN SUCKS ASS.....ALL THIS PAIN FOR A APPENDIX THAT YOU DONT EVEN NEED... SOMBODY PLEASE TAKE PICTURES FOR ME......
> *


DAMN BRO,I HOPE U GETT TO FEEL BETTER,STAY IN BED AND GET PLENTY OF REST


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 19 2008, 03:24 AM~12198916
> *GOT TO BACK OUT OF THE CLASSIC SORY FOR ALL OF YOU WHO WANTED TO MEET ME.... I JUST GOT MY APPENDIX OUT 2 DAYS AGO JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL A FEW HOURS AGO ILL HAVE PICS TOMARROW TO GROSS ALL OF YOU OUT... THE PAIN SUCKS ASS.....ALL THIS PAIN FOR A APPENDIX THAT YOU DONT EVEN NEED... SOMBODY PLEASE TAKE PICTURES FOR ME......
> *




ASK FOR VICODEN!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: I still have some if u need...Hope u feel better I know it sucks


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 19 2008, 03:45 PM~12203286
> *ASK FOR VICODEN!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I still have some if u need...Hope u feel better I know it sucks
> *


If he make's it to the show you can give him some. That should get him there. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 19 2008, 04:27 PM~12203709
> *If he make's it to the show you can give him some. That should get him there. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

LOL GUYS IM GOING TO TRY BUT AS OF RIGHT NOW DOC SAYS NO WAY IN HELL NOT CLEAN... IF I GET INFECTED MY BODY WONT FIGHT BECAUSE IT RUPTURED AND MY BODY IS ALREADY FIGHTING INFECTION...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

i'm going


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 19 2008, 06:20 PM~12204724
> *i'm going
> *


The more homie's the merrier. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Tatman might be missing the Cactus Classic......
He lost his Grandfather today. Got the news at work......
prayers go out to him and his family for losing a big part of their family..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 19 2008, 08:56 PM~12205607
> *Tatman might be missing the Cactus Classic......
> He lost his Grandfather today. Got the news at work......
> prayers go out to him and his family for losing a big part of their family..
> *


 :angel: RIP HOMIE...MY PRAYERS ARE WITH HIM


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 19 2008, 04:57 PM~12205619
> *:angel: RIP HOMIE...MY PRAYERS ARE WITH HIM
> *


x-2


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 19 2008, 08:57 PM~12205619
> *:angel: RIP HOMIE...MY PRAYERS ARE WITH HIM
> *


x3


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank you to every body I really Appreciate it! Just trying to stay strong! We will be making all the aragements tomarow! So I will still try and make it to the show! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn homie I am sorry to hear that Keep your head up I will keep you and your familia in my families prayers :angel: :angel:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Tatman!! my prayerz go to u and your familia.

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sorry to hear Jes! hope to see you there homie!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok talked to grandma and she said if she has enough for gas then i'll go
i told her about $50 will cover to go there and back and started selling some games and my ps2 so it looks like im going idk what to bring or if im even going to show something but hopefully i go 

yo biggs like i told you i'll be in the trunk if you could take me LOL im sure i can fit in that IMPORT's trunk LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

1.(Lowridermodels) Carne asada and tortillas homie

2.(BigDeee) Some drinks,cups,plates 1 box of Hot LINKS 

3.(MR.1/16TH-CHR1S619) CHIPS AND DRANKS!!  

4.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

TATMAN, I AM VERY SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS, MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. R.I.P.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: 

I think it got cancelled


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WHAT GOT CANCELLED BRO? MORE INFO POR-FAVOR EPLEESE


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 19 2008, 11:19 PM~12207867
> *WHAT GOT CANCELLED BRO? MORE INFO POR-FAVOR EPLEESE
> *


the bar b que bro . we are just going to eat out.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

1.(Lowridermodels) 

2.(BigDeee) NEWCASTLE (1 super gulp cup!) :biggrin: :biggrin: 

3.(MR.1/16TH-CHR1S619) 

4.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 20 2008, 12:19 AM~12208142
> *1.(Lowridermodels)
> 
> 2.(BigDeee) NEWCASTLE (1 super gulp cup!)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NOW U TALKIN!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Go to bed alcheys! :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

CANT SLEEP STILL BEER IN THE REFRIGERATOR! 







:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Just got home from work. No beer but i got some Henn dogg! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

WHEN THE HELL DONT YOU ALCHY!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 19 2008, 11:43 PM~12208238
> *WHEN THE HELL DONT YOU ALCHY!
> *


Nevvvaaaa!!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Bunch of drunks! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

LOOK WHOS TALKIN! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 19 2008, 11:48 PM~12208259
> *Bunch of drunks! :biggrin:
> *


Well if it ain't the pot callin' the kettle black. :uh:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

so is this show worth driving almost 400 miles for ? :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 20 2008, 07:11 AM~12209219
> *so is this show worth driving almost 400 miles for ? :biggrin:
> *


Last year it was a pretty big turnout. And with this being the last one they're gonna have and also the last local show for us for the year, im pretty sure it is. Plus it's always cool for everyone to meet aside from being on this damn computer.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: "I GET TO GO TO THE SHOW!!!!" WHO CARES HOW LONG OF A DRIVE IT IS!! JUST GET OUT THIER AND HANG OUT WITH US BRO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 20 2008, 12:23 PM~12210701
> *
> *


SWEET BRO!! WE'LL SEE YOU OUT THIER BROTHER MAN :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pancho,its well worth the drive,its like the a&s show in merced! very big show plus the club will be there!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 20 2008, 12:54 PM~12211937
> *pancho,its well worth the drive,its like the a&s show in merced! very big show plus the club will be there!
> *


  

do any of yall have a pair of jackstands like these i can borrow for the show?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 21 2008, 08:50 AM~12220409
> *
> 
> do any of yall have a pair of jackstands like these i can borrow for the show?
> ...



PM ME UR PHONE # AND WHEN I GET BACK HOME THIS EVENING I'LL CHECK,MORE THAN LIKELY DO HAVE SOME!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 21 2008, 10:42 AM~12221425
> *PM ME UR PHONE # AND WHEN I GET BACK HOME THIS EVENING I'LL CHECK,MORE THAN LIKELY DO HAVE SOME!
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WELL CHR1S619 AND ME ARE READY TO GO TO VICTORVILLE!! SEE YOU ALL THIER


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

sorry fellas aint gona make it to the show after all  good luck to all :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*M.C.B.A. FOE LIFEEEEE!!!!!!*


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

names from left to riight? i recognize a few but some of the others i dunno...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

who is who in the pic?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Shirts turned out sweet!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

yes they did,,,,,  we all had a good time.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IS THAT DAVID CHAMPION WITH A SHIRT ON? :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone have pictures of the classic......?????


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WELL EVERYONE, HERE ARE MY PICS OF THE SHOW FOR "AIRBRUSHMASTER" SORY YOU COULDN'T MAKE IT BROTHER BUT WE'LL BRING IT TO YOU


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 KEEP THEM COMING! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks mr.1/16th i really appricate it... thank you for taking the time to do this for me and those who couldnt make it... one day we will meet... if my body allows it...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 23 2008, 11:13 PM~12238991
> *thanks mr.1/16th i really appricate it... thank you for taking the time to do this for me and those who couldnt make it... one day we will meet... if my body allows it...
> *



X2


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

AND THATS IT FROM MY CAMERA AND I HOPE THIS GIVES YOU AN INSITE OF THE THE SHOW GUYS'!!! SEE YOU ALL SOON AND BE KIND TO ONE ANOTHER AND BUILD MODELS NOT BS AND TRASHING EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. Looks like it was a good show.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 23 2008, 11:00 PM~12239364
> *Thanks for the pics. Looks like it was a good show.
> *


IT WAS A GREAT SHOW AND IT WILL GO ON NEXT YEAR SO YOU HAVE TO MAKE IT OUT FOR IT


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looked like an awesome show, can u name all the guys in the MCBA pic?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 23 2008, 11:00 PM~12239364
> *Thanks for the pics. Looks like it was a good show.
> *


X-2 HOMIE...DID M.C.B.A MAKE OUT LIKE BANDITS ON THE AWARDS?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WE DID GOOD!!  M.C.B.A. MADE THEIR PRESENTS KNOWN AT THE SHOW


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics mr.1/16th :biggrin: :thumbsup: and congrats to all the winners.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the pics homie looked like a good show


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THEY TOOK PICS OF MY 1/16TH SCALE CANDY PINK AND PURPLE CAMERO LO-LO  I GOT A CARD TO GET A PHOTO OF IT IN MODEL CAR MAGAZINE!! SO THIS CAMERO WAS BUILT OVER 10 YEARS AGO!! NOW ALL MY 1/16TH CREATIONS HAVE BEEN IN MAGAZINES!! THIS IS THESECOND TIME FOR MY CAMERO  ONCE IN LOW RIDER BIKE AND NOW MCM :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

CONGRATS HOMIE, CAN ANYONE NAME ALL THE HOMIES, OR EDIT THE PIC SO WE KNOW WHO IS WHO?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HERE IS THE PIC OF THE CREW :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

I HAVE SEEN THE PIC, JUST WANT TO KNOW WHO EVERYONE IS...LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 23 2008, 06:53 PM~12237776
> *Left to Right.
> Lowridermodels, Mr 1/16, Biggs, Mkd, Smallz, Dave, Ulisis, Art, Big Dee, Chris619
> two young kids. Sergio and Alex.</span>*


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANKS FOR POSTING THAT UP BIG BRO!! AND THE SHIRTS ARE BADD ASS!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

THANKS, LOOKED LIKE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

sorry guys these are all the pics i took! TOO BUSY BULLSHITING It was a great time I Think I like Victorville NOW!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 23 2008, 08:09 PM~12239944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


smallz? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Alright funny guys. :nicoderm:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 23 2008, 10:26 PM~12239645
> *Left to Right.
> Lowridermodels, Mr 1/16, Biggs, Mkd, Smallz, Dave, Ulisis, Art, Big Dee, Chris619
> two young kids. Sergio and Alex.
> *


damn.... thanks for letting us know u were gonna take a group pic......

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

here's some more pics.....wanted to take more , but you know how it goes.......bullshitting and shopping...


































































biggdee


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

MKD904


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

mc562
























tatman








biggdee








smallz








raiderpride


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
was a great show and had fun hanging out with all the homies.....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 24 2008, 08:48 AM~12241518
> *damn.... thanks for letting us know u were gonna take a group pic......
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


It was last minute at the end and you and Jessie had already bailed.....blame it on MC Giver, it was his idea... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

lol.....so how did you end up making out?
I know you got 1st place with the 59.....

hhow did you do with the 32?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 24 2008, 09:45 AM~12241936
> *lol.....so how did you end up making out?
> I know you got 1st place with the 59.....
> 
> ...


I took 1st with the 32 in Street Rod....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

congrats.....both were clean cars..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Tight!! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

it was a really good show.....hope to see everyone at the next!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 24 2008, 11:50 AM~12242975
> *it was a really good show.....hope to see everyone at the next!
> *


X2 IT WAS MY FIRST SHOW & I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 24 2008, 12:50 PM~12242975
> *it was a really good show.....hope to see everyone at the next!
> *


IT WAS GREAT TO SEE YOU IN GOOD SPIRITS "ALFA MALE" WE NOW HAVE OUR CLUB SHIRTS AND NEXT SHOWS THAT COME DOWN THE LINE, WE WILL BE IN GREATER NUMBERS AND WE CAN MEET EVERYONE WHO DIDN'T MAKE IT AND TO FACES TO NAMES :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 24 2008, 11:02 AM~12243099
> *IT WAS GREAT TO SEE YOU IN GOOD SPIRITS "ALFA MALE"  WE NOW HAVE OUR CLUB SHIRTS AND NEXT SHOWS THAT COME DOWN THE LINE, WE WILL BE IN GREATER NUMBERS AND WE CAN MEET EVERYONE WHO DIDN'T MAKE IT AND TO FACES TO NAMES :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: yeah im stil going through hard times but trying to push it behind me and not let it get in the way of my model building!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

What's up M.C.B.A Brothers! Had A great time at the show! Hope to see eveyone at the next one!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave: mcba!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Nov 24 2008, 01:04 PM~12243110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM GLAD TO HERE THAT BROTHER!! SEE YOU SOON AND CALL ME SOMETIME IF YOU HAVE A FEW MINUTES "ALFA MALE"!!  
TATMAN! IT WAS GREAT TO MEET YOU BROTHER AND CONGRATS FOR WINING BROTHER!! SEE YOU AT THE NEXT SHOWS  

CONGRATS TO ALL WHO WON AND NEXT YEAR WE ALL WILL GET OUR CHANCE TOO!! THE CLUB STOOD OUT AND WE LOOKED SO FLY IN CLASSIC BLACK AND CLUB LOGO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looked like it a cool show. maybe next time  congrats to all the MCBA member winners :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MCBA CLEANED HOUSE AGAIN WITH ALL THE AWARDS TAKEN BY THE MEMBERS!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

MY FIRST SHOW .IT WAS COOL MEETING ALL THE FELLAS


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats brothaz!!!!!!!!! Biggz hit me up mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

great pics Mr1/16th :thumbsup: looked like a great show!!! CONGRATS to all the winners


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: IT WAS A GREAT TIME!! EVERYONE WAS IN GOOD SPIRITS AND FULL OF JOKES!!   AND GOOD TIMES!! :biggrin: THE NEXT SHOW FOR ME IS SANJO AND THEN JERSEY AND THEN SAN DEIGO AND THEN TOLEDO AND THEN CACTUS AND MAYBE ONE MORE :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 24 2008, 08:10 PM~12248686
> *:biggrin: IT WAS A GREAT TIME!! EVERYONE WAS IN GOOD SPIRITS AND FULL OF JOKES!!      AND GOOD TIMES!! :biggrin:  THE NEXT SHOW FOR ME IS SANJO AND THEN JERSEY AND THEN SAN DEIGO AND THEN TOLEDO AND THEN CACTUS AND MAYBE ONE MORE :biggrin:
> *



when is the san jose show?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 24 2008, 10:12 PM~12248700
> *when is the san jose show?
> *


I THINK IT'S IN MARCH. BUT I'LL LOOK INTO IT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 24 2008, 08:15 PM~12248745
> *I THINK IT'S IN MARCH. BUT I'LL LOOK INTO IT!
> *



OH THE NNL? ITS IN SANTA CLARA~


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 24 2008, 10:17 PM~12248773
> *OH THE NNL? ITS IN SANTA CLARA~
> *


YEAH!! THAT ONE BROTHER!! THANKS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 24 2008, 08:18 PM~12248787
> *YEAH!! THAT ONE BROTHER!! THANKS
> *



NO PROB!

SIGNED: ALFA-MALE! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Next is the Citrus Nationals in riverside in February 21, 2009. it's being held in the Elks lodge. held by the KitBashers of Southern California. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2008, 08:25 PM~12248902
> *Next is the Citrus Nationals in riverside in February 21, 2009. it's being held in the Elks lodge. held by the KitBashers of Southern California.  :biggrin:
> *



ILL BE THERE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

This time we will be there 50 Deep


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2008, 08:27 PM~12248942
> *This time we will be there 50 Deep
> *



:0  :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for coming through with the truck Mark.....be there in Feb. Congrats to all the Homies for representing and showing up in force...hope to meet more of you next year....Arizona not that far away....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

send me tha info so i can make it out there Biggs, we'll be bout 51 or 52 deep, if i get Doc to go,hell even MINI.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 24 2008, 08:29 PM~12248969
> *thanks for coming through with the truck Mark.....be there in Feb. Congrats to all the Homies for representing and showing up in force...hope to meet more of you next year....Arizona not that far away....
> *



 NO PROBLEM HOMIE! WE WERE ALMOST 30 DEEP AT CACTUS CLASSIC!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 24 2008, 10:31 PM~12248984
> * NO PROBLEM HOMIE! WE WERE ALMOST 30 DEEP AT CACTUS CLASSIC!
> *


 :0 DID YOU SAY "THIRTY DEEP" :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2008, 09:30 PM~12248980
> *send me tha info so i can make it out there Biggs, we'll be bout 51 or 52 deep, if i get Doc to go,hell even MINI.
> *


Then I can give you the blue cadi!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 24 2008, 08:32 PM~12248997
> *:0  DID YOU SAY "THIRTY DEEP" :0
> *



YUPP!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 23 2008, 08:52 PM~12239288
> *
> 
> 
> ...












I have a few shots of this model too. Incredible detail build.

We didn't make it to this one, dang. Looks good. Thanks for taking and posting the photos, fellas.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:cheesy: THATS WICKED!!! NOW FOR THE SANTA CLARITA WE SHOULD BE ABOUT FIFTY DEEP FOR THAT SHOW!! SHOW THEM FUCKED UP JUDGES WHO'S IN THE HOUSE!!!    NO MORE OF THAT PUNK ASS GIVE IT TO THE WRONG PERSON B.S.!! BIGG NUMBERS OF MEXICANS MAKE WHITE PEOPLE SCARED!!! OH MY GOOD SEAN!! DON'T MAKE THEM ANGRY!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 24 2008, 09:40 PM~12249103
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dont forget the Brother's too Compton in the house. We got some white boy's too, the crazy one's.  You seen the look on the people's face's when we rolled into Hometown. :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2008, 10:43 PM~12249154
> *Dont forget the Brother's too Compton in the house. We got some white boy's too, the crazy one's.
> *


THEY COUNT AS "WHITESICANS" AND BLACKSICANS CARNAL!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

*M.C.B.A. PUNK!*


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 24 2008, 09:46 PM~12249208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm foo you wish you waz that big! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2008, 10:43 PM~12249154
> *Dont forget the Brother's too Compton in the house. We got some white boy's too, the crazy one's.   You seen the look on the people's face's when we rolled into Hometown. :0
> *


YEAH THEY ALL GRABBED THIER WALLETS AND PURSE'S AND YOUNG DAUGHTERS!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 24 2008, 10:48 PM~12249249
> *Damm foo you wish you waz that big! :biggrin:
> *


LETS GET HIM A STOOL OR A SMALL LADDER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 24 2008, 08:48 PM~12249249
> *Damm foo you wish you waz that big! :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 24 2008, 10:29 PM~12248969
> *thanks for coming through with the truck Mark.....be there in Feb. Congrats to all the Homies for representing and showing up in force...hope to meet more of you next year....<span style='color:blue'>LETS DO THIS! :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Got this ready for the NNL west.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2008, 08:59 PM~12249457
> *Got this ready for the NNL west.
> 
> 
> ...


Im in there like swimwear!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ANYONE KNOW THE DATE FOR THE 09 NNL IN SANTA CLARITA YET?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 24 2008, 10:23 PM~12249882
> *ANYONE KNOW THE DATE FOR THE 09 NNL IN SANTA CLARITA YET?
> *


March 7th. 

http://www.nnlwest.org/


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: hno: hno:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2008, 10:29 PM~12249975
> *March 7th.
> 
> http://www.nnlwest.org/
> *


Cool!!! I'll be celabraiting my birthday their :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

shit me too!!! I may have to make an appearence to this!!! my b-day is on tha 13 of march!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

The more the merrier. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MINES ON THE 6TH


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2008, 10:46 PM~12250229
> *shit me too!!! I may have to make an appearence to this!!! my b-day is on tha 13 of march!
> *


Just fly into San Jo on Friday it's only a few mile's away then we will pick you up when we get there. It's on a saturday andthe show after you can fly back out on Saturday night


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2008, 09:59 PM~12249457
> *Got this ready for the NNL west.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in, nice ride, just don't leave it parked out front your house, member what happened to the other caddi....lol

can I get a room with Marcus or did you already have plans for him?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2008, 09:59 PM~12249457
> *Got this ready for the NNL west.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in, nice ride, just don't leave it parked out front your house, member what happened to the other caddi....lol

can I get a room with Marcus or did you already have plans for him?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 24 2008, 11:00 PM~12250399
> *I'm in, nice ride, just don't leave it parked out front your house, member what happened to the other caddi....lol
> 
> can I get  a room with Marcus or did you already have plans for him?
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Let me roll wit u Biggs, i'll put sum gas Money,and Beer money!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2008, 11:05 PM~12250437
> *Let me roll wit u Biggs, i'll put sum gas Money,and Beer money!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


U could roll with us homie.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2008, 11:06 PM~12250453
> *U could roll with us homie.
> *


Could or can?? :biggrin: :biggrin: I think SMALLZ said he wanted to ride on your lap, or tha car seat!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Can


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 24 2008, 09:33 PM~12249011
> *Then I can give you the blue cadi!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2008, 11:05 PM~12250437
> *Let me roll wit u Biggs, i'll put sum gas Money,and Beer money!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



COUNT ME INT TWO TIMES! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Sup WEY!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NADA DAMN THANG FINALLY GOT TO GO TO WORK TODAY! GOt home and had some ideas for paint MAYBE ON A 59! :0 :tongue:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

MESKIN SAY WAT!!!!!! a 59??? :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You a fool wey!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Awready wey glad to hear they let u go back to werk!!!!
Looks like ya'll foolz had fun at tha show! I was n Houston CRUDO as fuck!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

This is how it would be if I could rule the world. Bitch bring my beer.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

And this is Dee size beer.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

smalls and me too! I was ok though I just drank a beer in the morning and I was straight (Thanks BIGGS) But Marcus!! That fool was hurtin!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*AINT NOTHING A TWELVE PACK CANT FIX!!!!!!!!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Nov 24 2008, 10:01 PM~12250403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car seat huh. U ****** got jokes 2nite huh. I guess i deserve some back...huh spidey???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 24 2008, 09:20 PM~12248827
> *SUPERSTAR!!
> 
> 
> ...


Man I was still smellin like Patron and Coronaz!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2008, 10:34 PM~12250666
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn , im gonna have to save up some stacks and fly down for one of these shows!!!..


....first I gotta finish something, lmao


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Nov 24 2008, 11:36 PM~12250672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 24 2008, 11:23 PM~12250594
> *COUNT ME INT TWO TIMES!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2008, 11:36 PM~12250679
> *Man I was still smellin like Patron and Coronaz!
> *


that's gangster right there. repping both of the bad ass club's at one time.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Is it me or does Waco's head look photoshopped to that body???

























































:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY BRO, YOU CAN COUNT ON CHR1S619 AND ME ROLLING UP WITH YOU AND SMALLS AND TWINN AND BIGG DEE AGAIN


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Got Nothin But love for both CLUBZ, WE WORLD WIDE QUE NO?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Now these are the kind of bitch's we love. Who don't remember shit the next day.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 24 2008, 11:38 PM~12250700
> *Is it me or does Waco's head look photoshopped to that body???
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



GOT JOKES huh Tiny TIM!!!It was a bad angle,Doc scared me wit his FED camera!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2008, 11:39 PM~12250707
> *Got Nothin But love for both CLUBZ, WE WORLD WIDE QUE NO?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah homie.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2008, 10:41 PM~12250714
> *GOT JOKES huh Tiny TIM!!!It was a bad angle,Doc scared me wit his FED camera!
> *


It's alright to be a little funny lookin'. Haven't u seen a pic of Bigg Deee?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 25 2008, 12:39 AM~12250707
> *Got Nothin But love for both CLUBZ, WE WORLD WIDE QUE NO?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 yup-yup!!!! it will be a kool ass ride up to the show


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LET ME GO TO MY GARAGE AND TAKE A PIC OF WHAT'S INSIDE MY FRIDGE. :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2008, 10:40 PM~12250713
> *Now these are the kind of bitch's we love. Who don't remember shit the next day.
> 
> 
> ...


And swallow big gulps.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE IS WHAT HELPED DEE WITH HIS MORNING HANG OVER.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Nov 24 2008, 11:44 PM~12250725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 24 2008, 11:47 PM~12250745
> *HERE IS WHAT HELPED DEE WITH HIS MORNING HANG OVER.
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: :tears: :tears: :around: :around: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :420:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: well ya'll we got the 2 rooms reserverd at the 

Hilton Santa Clara 
4949 Great America Parkway 
Santa Clara, California 
95054
1-408-330-0001


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 24 2008, 11:51 PM~12250775
> *:biggrin: well ya'll we got the 2 rooms reserverd at the
> 
> Hilton Santa Clara
> ...


ARRIVE FRIDAY AND LEAVE SATURDAY NIGHT.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2008, 11:54 PM~12250798
> *Awready!!!!!!
> *


YUP WE DON'T PLAY AROUND HOMIE.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

this is how i like em!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THAT'S THE WAY WE ROOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLL!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 24 2008, 11:56 PM~12250811
> *this is how i like em!
> 
> 
> ...


BUT SHE STILL HAS HER CHONIZ ON. THEM FUCKER'S WOULD LONG GONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 24 2008, 11:56 PM~12250811
> *this is how i like em!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

NICE BEER HOLDER.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Nov 24 2008, 08:40 PM~12249105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is how I like em.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Biggs pm me tha info to both shows, so i can make arrangements on flights and hotels, maybe one of ya'll foolz can pick me up, i'll take care of gas! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE IS DEE'S CHRISTMAS TREE.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 25 2008, 12:02 AM~12250859
> *This is how I like em.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

^^^^ Biggs' baby pic??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 25 2008, 12:03 AM~12250867
> *Biggs pm me tha info to both shows, so i can make arrangements on flights and hotels, maybe one of ya'll foolz can pick me up, i'll take care of gas! :biggrin:
> *


WE CAN GET YOU A HOOK UP ON THE ROOM'S REAL CHEAP.  I WILL PM YOU IN A BIT WITH THAT INFO.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 25 2008, 12:04 AM~12250869
> *HERE IS DEE'S CHRISTMAS TREE.
> 
> 
> ...




:tears: :tears: :tears: WHAT THEIR ALL EMPTY!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

YO DEE that looks like tha lil dude that made u fall and fuck up ur hand!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2008, 09:52 PM~12249315
> *LETS DO THIS! :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: Hell yeah lets go to filibertos!!!!!! im gonna buy like 20 burritos and put em in the freezer :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 25 2008, 12:05 AM~12250881
> *WE CAN GET YOU A HOOK UP ON THE ROOM'S REAL CHEAP.   I WILL PM YOU IN A BIT WITH THAT INFO.
> *



Gracias Carnal!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I tell you about them little bastards un lacing your shoes !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 24 2008, 11:08 PM~12250898
> *I tell you about them little bastards un lacing your shoes !
> *


Get rid of that belly and u might be able to see ur shoes. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 25 2008, 12:07 AM~12250888
> *:cheesy: Hell yeah lets go to filibertos!!!!!! im gonna buy like 20 burritos and put em in the freezer  :biggrin:
> *



*WHY THEY GOTTA BE BURRITOS THOUGH???? * :angry:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 25 2008, 12:08 AM~12250900
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 25 2008, 12:09 AM~12250903
> *Get rid of that belly and u might be able to see ur shoes. :0  :0  :0
> *



What u talkin bout WILLIS! you ever seen a stain on my shirt? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 24 2008, 11:10 PM~12250909
> *WHY THEY GOTTA BE BURRITOS THOUGH????  :angry:
> *


Luxman is 9.62% Mexican.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 24 2008, 11:11 PM~12250920
> *What u talkin bout WILLIS! you ever seen a stain on my shirt?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Nov 25 2008, 12:13 AM~12250925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WE MIGHT NOT HAVE INSURANCE AND TAGS BUT ATLEAST WE KNOW A MANUEL OR JOSE THAT"LL HAVE OUR SHIT RUNNING RIGHT!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 24 2008, 11:19 PM~12250950
> *:angry:  :nono:  :nono:
> WE MIGHT NOT HAVE INSURANCE AND TAGS BUT ATLEAST WE KNOW A MANUEL OR JOSE THAT"LL HAVE OUR SHIT RUNNING RIGHT!!!  :roflmao:
> *


Come on Victor...U gonna take that from Little Deee????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 25 2008, 12:25 AM~12250977
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



HHMMMMM BITCH!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

AL......?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 24 2008, 11:25 PM~12250980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She could be havin' a wet dream. Come on give her the benefit of the dought...lol


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 25 2008, 12:27 AM~12250989
> *AL......?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Bigg Deee i think u hurt Luxman's feelings. :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 25 2008, 12:10 AM~12250909
> *WHY THEY GOTTA BE BURRITOS THOUGH????  :angry:
> *



I love their burritos :biggrin: when I lived in phoenix dat was the spot!!! rite off indian school and 54th


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 25 2008, 12:30 AM~12251011
> *Bigg Deee i think u hurt Luxman's feelings. :dunno:
> *



U THINK??? 


I WAS JUST BULLSHITTTTINNNNNNNN MMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:angry: Pinche Dee u fucked me up wit that Cheena! Man i put my drank cup down! and said no mas!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 24 2008, 11:33 PM~12251033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man what kind of dizzy shit is this. Im already havin' a hard time tryin' to figure out if her eyes r open...mustless that other stuff.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

A SAD DAY IN LIFE.....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 25 2008, 12:39 AM~12251066
> *A SAD DAY IN LIFE.....
> 
> 
> ...





NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 
im gonna have nightmares now


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 25 2008, 12:39 AM~12251066
> *A SAD DAY IN LIFE.....
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: :tears: :ugh:  :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: 

Fuckin truck driver!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2008, 11:40 PM~12251075
> *:tears:  :tears:  :ugh:    :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> 
> Fuckin truck driver!!!!!!!!!
> *


Shit he was probably drunk.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

That could be very true Brotha!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 24 2008, 11:42 PM~12251084
> *That could be very true Brotha!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wouldn't u be with all that beer around? Can't even be ma at the *****.....lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 25 2008, 12:33 AM~12251028
> *U THINK???
> I WAS JUST BULLSHITTTTINNNNNNNN MMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN!
> *




:no: I was busy readin' all the funny shit in here, shyt I aint mexican but but Im damn sure cool wit em :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

shit if it was me those would just be empty broken bottles!!!!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 24 2008, 11:44 PM~12251097
> *:no:  I was busy readin' all the funny shit in here, shyt I aint mexican but but Im damn sure cool wit em  :biggrin:
> *


Then what r u?????????Just light skinned? U know that's a totally different race right??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 25 2008, 12:39 AM~12251066
> *A SAD DAY IN LIFE.....
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: Hey theres a couple that didnt break !!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 25 2008, 12:47 AM~12251108
> *Then what r u?????????Just light skinned? U know that's a totally different race right??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:yes: YUP us light skinians come from a far away planet and are often mistaked for humans :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 24 2008, 11:50 PM~12251123
> *:yes: YUP  us light skinians come from a far away planet  and are often mistaked for humans  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Well not in this case. U do look like ur from another planet in that pic. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:roflmao: maybe I am :0 the MC is actually a spaceship, I gotta fix it to get back to my planet :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:cheesy: HAHAHAHAHA FUCK'N ALLIANS!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO...DID SOMEONE POST UP THAT PICK OF ROBERT VAN WINKLE(VANNILLA ICE) THAT WAS GRUBBIN AT HOMETOWN BUFFET WITH US......THAT WAS FUNNY SHIT!



I NEED THE HOOK UP ON A ROOM FOR SANTA CLARA SHOW BIGGS! FOR 2 NITES!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 25 2008, 07:26 AM~12252021
> *YO...DID SOMEONE POST UP THAT PICK OF ROBERT VAN WINKLE(VANNILLA ICE) THAT WAS GRUBBIN AT HOMETOWN BUFFET WITH US......THAT WAS FUNNY SHIT!
> I NEED THE HOOK UP ON A ROOM FOR SANTA CLARA SHOW BIGGS! FOR 2 NITES!
> *


pm santiago. MR 1/16 HE WILL HOOK YOU UP.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 25 2008, 06:32 AM~12252045
> *pm santiago. MR 1/16 HE WILL HOOK YOU UP.
> *


THANX CARNAL!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 25 2008, 03:33 AM~12251027
> *I love their burritos  :biggrin:  when I lived in phoenix dat was the  spot!!! rite off indian school and 54th
> *


remember what happened that time with tha burritos :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: hey ya'll!! anyone got the info for stocton show in december? :biggrin:


----------

